# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Праздничное подключение от byfly: пользуйтесь сервисами  Видеоанлим и Онлайн-ТВ целый месяц бесплатн

## ByFly

byfly дарит праздничное настроение всем новым абонентам &ndash; подключись на любой тарифный план от byfly и пользуйся сервисами *Видеоанлим* и *Онлайн-ТВ* бесплатно в течение одного месяца с момента подключения!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

